# A Rose I Drew for my Precious Wife



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This was in graphite.. and hangs where my wife sees it when she opens her eyes each morning.. Sorry about the glare on the picture.. It was taken in the frame.. 










D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is really good. You are a romantic.

I've been thinking about doing a rose on a table. My sister's name is Rose (actually Rosemarie) and I was thinking about doing one and sending it to her for her birthday, if it comes out good.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Having seen some of your work Terry I am sure your painting for your sister will come out lovely! Thanks for the comment

D


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely, i'm sure your wife was really pleased with it.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Really nice piece and I know she loves it. It's a long lasting rose and those are the best kinds. Two thumbs up for both the piece and the sentiment behind it!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

like the contrast


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks so much Chanda and Stanya.. Are you on another forum Bro? I recognize your nick from somewhere.

D


----------

